# I'm for GUN CONTROL



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

oops time to shave my head


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

I believe we should also license eating.

There should be a series of tests given and of course a background check is in order prior to issuing a food permit.

Their are more people killed each year by overeating than by guns and we don't control it.

Shame on us.

:smt1099


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 1, 2007)

I thought gun control was the ability to hang on to your handgun after firing it...or maybe the ability to walk into a gun store, browse, and leave without purchasing anything. :mrgreen: Just kidding. I think the only thing that worries me is mentally unstable people. Criminals don't usually by their guns through legal channels. I live in California, there are so many hoops to jump through to buy a gun here and people still commit crimes with guns. Just a few months ago some guy got pissed off because the local neighborhood bar was closing, he walked out to his car, grabbed a 9mm and shot at the establishment while driving away. He was arrested at his apartment a few blocks away.

http://murrieta.org/services/police/prdetail.asp?id=314

This place is less than a mile from my home and I drive by it everyday to and from work. If the guy bought the gun legally (jumping through all the CA hoops) I really don't know what else could have been done to prevent this, short of a psychological examination. Maybe instead of trying to control the purchase we should impose harsher punishment when crimes are committed with guns. I don't know if that would serve as a deterrent, but, it might be a step in the right direction.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

xxx


----------



## rfawcs (Feb 11, 2006)

Sorry, you're off track and starting to fall into the "we only need to ensure" trap.

I would rather have firearms available to anyone who wants one than try to restrict ownership to "approved" citizens. If you think it's a matter of reason, look at the current state of firearms laws anywhere in the U.S. If you think it's a matter of reason, look what the "reasonable" politicians in Maryland have accomplished: http://www.myguns.net/

"An armed society is a polite society". Amen.

Want to restrict firearm ownership to save lives or children or anything else? What about: bathtubs, pointy chef's knives, automobiles, stepladders, fallen electrical lines, transfats (whatever they are), buckets with water in them, rocks, hands (for strangulation), rope, or any of the other myriad ways humans can die, accidently or otherwise.

Want to know what people die of? Preliminary report for 2004 here: http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nvsr/nvsr54/nvsr54_19.pdf . Accidental death by firearm is WAAAAY down the list. And if you're talking about humans killing each other, you'll never stop that, no matter what.


----------



## dourdave (May 6, 2007)

"Facts", like deaths in bathtubs, do not register with the anti-gun folks. Aren't they somewhat emotional?  They just don't like guns.

Long ago, when the Government wanted to regulate the Telephone Industry, Bell stood up and "loaned" executives to the Government to help define the regulation and enforcement cancepts. Many thought that was a pretty smart move----they protected themselves as best as they could. They knew that regulation was going to happen so they got involved.

You have a good idea, spacedoggy. When the "Gun" folks get involved with the "Control" folks, it just may work out better for us. 

Some form of regulation, more anti-gun than we have now, will probably happen.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Be careful what you ask for- you may get it.


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Let's just enforce the laws we have; we don't need any more. Don't lose sight of the fact that laws will not necessarily prevent anyone from accessing a gun.

I do agree that all states need to allow concealed carry, and accept permits from other states.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Gun control is not about guns it is about people control. The founding Fathers knew what they were doing when they wrote the Bill Of Rights. The State Consistutions of most state also protect the citizens rights to own firearms. The old adage is correct" give them a inch and they will take a mile". The NFA was passed to protect federal jobs now look at where we are.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Lucky13 said:


> Maybe instead of trying to control the purchase we should impose harsher punishment when crimes are committed with guns. I don't know if that would serve as a deterrent, but, it might be a step in the right direction.


I agree there. I think if gun crime was punished harder it may actually deter some. Not all, but some. And that's a step in the right direction. I'm not sure I'm 100% behind this whole "rehab" process we have in this country. I have a whole layout as to how I would deal with gun crime if I was in the position to do it. I'm sure a lot of people would think I was crazy and bleeding heart liberals would probably have heart failure. But still.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> OK do you think no gun control and anyone any age should be able to buy whatever they want? And there is food control. It's called the FDA.


The FDA hasn't been doing very well lately CONTROLING Ecoli unless they intended for folks to get sick.

The Feds haven't been doing very well CONTROLING our border lately either.

I don't wish to give them more control over anything.

:smt1099


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

TOF said:


> The FDA hasn't been doing very well lately CONTROLING Ecoli unless they intended for folks to get sick.
> 
> The Feds haven't been doing very well CONTROLING our border lately either.
> 
> ...


If you read everything I wrote you would find that I have stated the same about the feds that you have and I was joking about the FDA. So please read everything first before quoting. Man I knew I should not have brought this up I think I'll ask js to put a stop to it before people start leaving.

I just want to see what gun lovers would like and I guess some don't want any so lets sell guns at toys r us. Maybe we should pass a law where everyone has to smoke a bowl every half hour. That should solve everything.

Everyone who gets out of jail should get a gun and all baby's should get 5000 and a gun.

Why do we even need FFL's man that just ups the cost.

I guess that means everyone should have fully auto's and all school student should carry to school.

JS I'm sorry to bring this up. I know now what not to ask. Please delete this whole mess.

I ready for a long vacation.


----------



## drummin man 627 (Dec 25, 2006)

How do we make people understand that the problem is not a lack of "gun" control, but is in fact a lack of "morals" control.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Thread closed at OP's request.


----------

